# Really peed off



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Went to the dreaded [email protected] tonight for more supplies and I saw that BEW and the one with the gorgeous blue markings were still there... Only now, as they are not selling, they are up for adoption.

I really loved them when I saw them last time but obviously was not going to buy them. Now they need a home as they wont sell and I dread to think what will happen if they do not get this.

OH refused point blank to even consider this. (he doesn't actually live in this house!!) He says I should wait til after xmas..

However I break up from unio for 3 weeks on fri so surely this is the best time for me to consider bonding?? I'm so angry with him right now. It is like I have to run these things past him but he is going to Thailand in March without me and that's OK!!!!!

Sorry, had to rant, feel really peeved off (and have PMT)


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

If you want them, get them. He does not live with you so he has no right to call the shots.  

My friend had this problem, well a similar one, where a man she had been seeing for a few months suddenly started moaning about how many pets she had and moaned even louder when she took on a couple more and these were little rodents! She asked my advice (hehe!) and I told her straight - "Allow him to start dominating your life now and there is no hope if he moves in!" She took it and he backed down but the relationship fell apart anyway and now she has someone who loves animals as much as she does. But imagine if she had given in to the ex boyfriend? She may have ended up stuck under his thumb!

It's your home, your choice.l Never let anyone order you around and dictate what you should or should not have in it. It's you who pays the bills and maintains your home, not them. If you have room and can afford the time and money for two extra rabbits, then go for it.


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yup, i'm sorry but what ur OH thinks about it, doesn't even come into it. It's YOUR place and you know about looking after rabbits not him. What does it have to do with him? You're your own person, so trust your own instinct as to what's right for these bunnies. 

OK, perhaps I'm biased - u might have guessed, I'm single - largely because I find I can never love a man more than I love my bunnies - sad, eh? but true!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys  he is not really the dominant kind, he is soft as and if he upsets me he cries lol

he just says 'you say that about every rabbit you see, there will be another one next week'


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

helebelina said:


> OK, perhaps I'm biased - u might have guessed, I'm single - largely because I find I can never love a man more than I love my bunnies - sad, eh? but true!


I'm married but I am lucky to have found the most understanding man who totally gets my need for pets!  Took several serious relationships and two marriages to find one like him though so sorry, am keeping him!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

When I told my OH about Alan when he was posted on here he was less than impressed about making a 2hr round trip to get him and winged and moaned about how our house would be full of rabbits if I went about rescuing every rabbit I see on here. Alan is now his best friend and I do sometimes wonder if he loves him more than me! I wouldn't rescue anymore as we def don't have the space but if you have the space, time and money and can give these buns a loving home then I think you should go for it and I bet your OH will grow to love them!

OR if you can be strong, take them on until your local rescue centre can find them a proper home. At least they do home checks etc so you'll know they'll be going to a good home


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Well done you! I have to say, if a man doesn't love bunnies, they don't get to come within 10 feet of me!! And they're hard to come by!! Been through faaaar too many men who are not bunny-savvy!! So well done for finding one!  Probably why I am 33 and still unmarried!! Haha  Still, I have my buns, and I'd rather have them anyday than any un-bunny-loving man!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Well done you! I have to say, if a man doesn't love bunnies, they don't get to come within 10 feet of me!! And they're hard to come by!! Been through faaaar too many men who are not bunny-savvy!! So well done for finding one!  Probably why I am 33 and still unmarried!! Haha  Still, I have my buns, and I'd rather have them anyday than any un-bunny-loving man!!


And your buns are sooooo cute!! They look so cuddly!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't think I could take them both as I'm in a 2 up 2 down house and Chester wont go upstairs. He does love Chester and the hammies, I don't think that is the issue.. He took me to get Chester (an hour each way) and is very good with him (he even cried when Pepsi died but don't tell anyone!)

There is actually 3 in the cage, OH thinks it would be mean to split them up (the two whites were all snuggled up so maybe he has a point)


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> And your buns are sooooo cute!! They look so cuddly!


Aw thanks yes, they are certainly cuddle-buns!! So much more cute than any man, as you can see!! Heehee


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I have an OH that moans if I get another pet "another one, do you really need ant more!" and asks for me not to have any in my room now as he coughs alot more when I do(I had a pet rat) so I will try to keep it pet free. I tend to think, do I have room, money and time for it.....yes....so as long as I dont ask him to help, I dont see what he has got to do with it!  He knows that, and I think he accepts that!

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I don't think I could take them both as I'm in a 2 up 2 down house and Chester wont go upstairs. He does love Chester and the hammies, I don't think that is the issue.. He took me to get Chester (an hour each way) and is very good with him (he even cried when Pepsi died but don't tell anyone!)
> 
> There is actually 3 in the cage, OH thinks it would be mean to split them up (the two whites were all snuggled up so maybe he has a point)


People are more likely to take 2 than 3 anyway Tink, so by taking 1, you wouldnt be splitting them up. Maybe take the other one that wasnt snuggled with the other 2? If you like it


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> I have an OH that moans if I get another pet "another one, do you really need ant more!" and asks for me not to have any in my room now as he coughs alot more when I do(I had a pet rat) so I will try to keep it pet free. I tend to think, do I have room, money and time for it.....yes....so as long as I dont ask him to help, I dont see what he has got to do with it!  He knows that, and I think he accepts that!
> 
> *Heidi*


Who is your bunny in the jumper?? can't see the name.. he is the spit of Chester


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> I don't think I could take them both as I'm in a 2 up 2 down house and Chester wont go upstairs. He does love Chester and the hammies, I don't think that is the issue.. He took me to get Chester (an hour each way) and is very good with him (he even cried when Pepsi died but don't tell anyone!)
> 
> There is actually 3 in the cage, OH thinks it would be mean to split them up (the two whites were all snuggled up so maybe he has a point)


Aw, well maybe he has a point. Only you know though, if you will be able to give them a happy home and it wouldn't stress your other buns. Good luck. I'm sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> People are more likely to take 2 than 3 anyway Tink, so by taking 1, you wouldnt be splitting them up. Maybe take the other one that wasnt snuggled with the other 2? If you like it


feel bad now as I can't remember what it looked like, was too busy giving OH the puppy dog eyes, then my daughter joined in lol


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

What were the sexes of the three buns Tink? If its 2 girls one boy then I woulnd't feel too bad about taking 1 away... not that I'm encouraging you


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

AmyCruick said:


> What were the sexes of the three buns Tink? If its 2 girls one boy then I woulnd't feel too bad about taking 1 away... not that I'm encouraging you


He wouldn't even let me ask!!!! So could be 3 boys I'm pining over lol


----------



## rabbit daft (Sep 2, 2009)

i would discuss it with him.. but at the end of the day it is upto you your live at your place he doesnt... my hubby was the same told me I could have rabbits once I had children... that didnt happen as soon as I seen two up for rescue that were already bonded I just had to have, then I wanted a giant and found a baby one only 40 minutes away he was lovely and told me I could get him... NOW i ahve just rescued two degus of a lady from another site, I pick them up on saturday he was a bit reluctant this time, but he has been wanting some degus aswell.... GOD I AM LUCK LOL


----------



## Becki&Daisy (Oct 22, 2009)

I have this but i live in HIS house really..
so he does have the final say! haha

I have been allowed my 3 pets. Always pushing for more of course :wink:
At the moment i'm trying to be allowed to have Princess inside but NOOO  haha 

Do it whilst you can


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Thiland?!? hmmmmmm 

Personally I would do what ever you want and never let them stop you. obviously it is an extra cost etc etc. If you havent got much uni work on then now would be ideal. but please dont go to [email protected]


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> Thiland?!? hmmmmmm
> 
> Personally I would do what ever you want and never let them stop you. obviously it is an extra cost etc etc. If you havent got much uni work on then now would be ideal. but please dont go to [email protected]


They are ones that just wont sell so they are now on for adoption with a sign saying 'no one wants to buy us, all our smaller friends went first' dread to think what will happen if they don't go..


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> Who is your bunny in the jumper?? can't see the name.. he is the spit of Chester


Thats Hope 

*Heidi*


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love a bunny but my OH says no. I can understand his reasons though.. can't have one indoors as we only have a flat plus we have a bird and we lost our last bunny to a fox so he isnt happy about having one in the garden.

Maybe when we got more money can fox proof the garden and get some bunnies!!


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

I only have a flat, but have two happy, very beautiful buns  See below! So you can have rabbits in a flat!


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

hazyreality said:


> Thats Hope
> 
> *Heidi*


sorry, 'she' looks a lot like Chester  they would make a gorgeous couple


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Tink82 said:


> sorry, 'she' looks a lot like Chester  they would make a gorgeous couple


lmao, you were right the first time, Hope is a boy 

When I got him, I was told it was a girl! So I named "her" and then a few weeks later discovered he was a boy! I couldnt change the name, as he knew it, so I have a boy named Hope 

Maybe not such a couple  but still gorgeous!

*Heidi*


----------

